# 11 yr old Kenpo Student mother murdered



## teej (Oct 22, 2009)

11 yr old Jr. Blk Belt Jamie Cates with her throat slit was able to crawl to a phone and call 911. Her mother lay dead in another room.

Jamie is a Jr. Blk Belt at Mont Vernon Karate Studio, an EP Kenpo school in Mont Vernon, NH. Her instructor is Jim Peacock of the Steve White, Lee Wedlake lineage.

With NH current laws, these animals will NOT face the death penalty. 

Jamie and her father are in need of prayer. At the bottom of the below article is information for making donations. Also their Kenpo school will be holding a fund raiser on Nov. 7th. You can get details visiting their home page @ www.mvkarate.com

Please join me in starting a prayer chain for one of our own. Teej


*Kimberly Cates Machete Slaying Causes Uproar in Small New Hampshire Town*

*October 22, 2009*



All is not baseball and apple pie lately in Mont Vernon, New Hampshire. The residents of this small, quaint New England town of about 2,000 people are in an uproar over the recent random attack of nurse Kimberly Cates, 42, and her 11-year-old daughter, Jaime, in an unprovoked incident believed to have been carried out sometime prior to 4 a.m. on Sunday, October 4, 2009.
The plan to rob a home at random was purportedly hatched the night before when a group of four teenagers got together at the home of William Marks, 18, one of the alleged planners. The other three teens included Steven Spader, 17, Christopher Gribble, 19, and Quinn Glover, 17. One of the teens, Gribble, described by friends and acquaintances as a home-schooled Mormon with aspirations to do missionary work, apparently told friends that he saw himself as a "destroying angel." He also allegedly told a friend that he hated his father and wanted to kill him, and once told someone that the most difficult of the Ten Commandments to follow was "Thou shalt not kill."

Link to more of the story.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 22, 2009)

Unbelievable. 

I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2009)

Those wastes of dna should be shot. 

Stickied thread for a bit to keep this at the top for best results.


----------



## Carol (Oct 22, 2009)

Its amazing that Jamie survived the attack, but she is going to have a very long, painful, and difficult rehab ahead of her.

You can also send a message to Jamie here:

http://www.wearebetterthanthis.com/


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Its amazing that Jamie survived the attack, but she is going to have a very long, painful, and difficult rehab ahead of her.



Agreement on both parts. That's a great will to live, though.


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 22, 2009)

One more reason to remember that suicidal impulses are just homicidal ones turned inside out. As I was told by a psychotherapist, "Anyone who says he wants to kill himself is just as likely to try to kill you." Threats of suicide should never be brushed off the way these were.

What a brave, strong little girl. I'm so sad for what happened to her and her family.


----------



## FeralKenpo (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't believe this happened in my state... So close by.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 22, 2009)

This is one of those situations where the punishment should fit the crime.  Truly tragic that one simple, senseless act will now haunt all the families from now on.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2009)

Can only think of a word for the guy... bastard.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2009)

A chilling report .  

We can only imagine how the families of all those involved feel and it is hard not to give way to unbridled anger at the perpetrators of such a vile act.


----------



## Carol (Oct 23, 2009)

Young Jaimie Cates has spoken to our local paper for the first time.  She came home from Mass General yesterday.

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091023/NEWS01/910239988


As positive as this news was, I'm writing it with a heavy heart.  When I went to the Nashua Telegraph to get the link for the story, one of the headlines from today was that there was a murder-suicide in not just one, but two New Hampshire towns over the last two days.  Both killings left orphaned children.

http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091023/NEWSBLOG/910239979/-1/newsblog

New Hampshire has the lowest violent crime rate per capita of any state in the nation...and we're also a small state of just over a million people. 

We are certainly not immune to problems, but when something like this happens, it feels like losing a neighbour, even if one has no personal connection to the families suffering the loss.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 23, 2009)

My heart and my prayers go out to the Cates family.

What a horrible, horrible thing.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with this courageous young girl and her father. They have a tough road ahead.


----------



## tai scorpio (Oct 24, 2009)

to the cates family,  my name is sifu bernard(scorpio)strickland from birmingham,alabama and my thought and pray,s are with you and your family. me and my family know first hand about having a family member murder, back on jan.23, 2001 my young son (dante l. strickland) who was one of my black belt(2th degree) was murder by a 15 years olds thug, who got away with his murder.  the family court judge here in b,ham let him walk with his murder, my son (dante) was shot six times four times in the back,my son (dante) was unarms at the time of the shooting and plus he was stomp also. five years later that same murdered (demetrius a. jackson jr.) shot and kill one of my pvt. student who was a fairfield police officer by the name of (mrs mary smith) and also shot (office eric burpo) two time as well, but it not kill him.  office burpo i.d. him (demetrius a. jackson jr.)    so right now that two time murderer now sit on alabama death row at holman prison in atmore alabama.  are pray are with you and your family and may god bless you and your family.   sincerely  sifu bernard (scorpio) strickland


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your losses Sifu  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

Humble condolences, Sifu.


----------



## Hudson69 (Oct 29, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and I will contribute what I can.

I have a family and I don't know how I would feel if someone hurt them but there is a special place in hell for scum like these.  

It would be a shame if,  after finding out where they live and where they will be, that someone was prepared and with their own murderous intent sent them off this mortal coil earlier than planned; regardless of how NH feels about it.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 29, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Those wastes of dna should be shot.


 
In the knee caps first, then the elbows, then left alone for many, many hours, in the hot sun, on a gravel road....

I could mention salt and various other nasty stuff, but I won't.

I think of my daughter when i read "stuff" like that...and it just rips my heart out...

  Like I said in another thread, "What the f*** is wrong with some people?"


----------



## OSKenpo (Oct 30, 2009)

Horrifying.

What is wrong with our society?


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 3, 2009)

My condolences  These people need to be treated for the crimes that they commited. There's no reason someone like that should be allowed back in functoning society. They should be removed.


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, We wonder how long these guys will serve time? ....and you know they will do it again and again..when release...

Look at the numbers of repeat offenders....everytime a child goes missing or a person is rape...rob, attack...etc? ...and they find the quilty person(s)...only to serve a short time...and learning begins from other fellow inmates....educations is increase..

Most times it will be a repeat offender.....

Judges,lawyers,police depts,FBI....jobs will always be there...and increasing...

Prisons in Amercia....quarrantee "Growths"...

Paroles is a given..no matter what the crime is today...

GOOD PEOPLE FINISH LAST....and die first...

....The greatest country in the world ....offers the best for our criminals...NOTHING for the victims...

Aloha, ...wonder why martials arts is growing too...(not neccessary better)..


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Nov 4, 2009)

Those scum. There is no suffering that would be enough. Death would be "too good for them." 

My prayers are with her and her family. My resolve goes into training myself and those around me harder.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 5, 2009)

That's some sick s**t. Unfortunantly, here in Houston, this kind of thing is not uncommon. That's one reason why it's so important for me to learn as much as I can, and grow strong, as I live alone in a bad neighborhood. It's scary hearing gunshots at night. Even scarrier that you get used to it...


----------

